# [Résolu]impossible de paramétrer Imessage avec mes contacts Iphone



## Diaoulic (13 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,

je viens de m’apercevoir (merci Maxou) qu'aucun de mes messages avec mes correspondants possédant un iphone ne sont passés avec Imessage et ce depuis l'achat de mon mini.
les messages sont en vert au lieu d'être en bleu
tout est, normalement, bien paramétré.
j'ai essayé plusieurs choses sur les conseils de ma nièce (switch off et redémarrer, relancer le service...)mais rien n'y fait
là je sèche
rénitialisation


----------



## Chris K (13 Juin 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je viens de m’apercevoir (merci Maxou) qu'aucun de mes messages avec mes correspondants possédant un iphone ne sont passés avec Imessage et ce depuis l'achat de mon mini.
> les messages sont en vert au lieu d'être en bleu
> ...



Dans Réglages -> Messages -> Envoi et réception tu as bien ton numéro tel qui apparaît coché dans la section « Vous pouvez recevoir des iMessages de et répondre à » ?


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Juin 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Dans Réglages -> Messages -> Envoi et réception tu as bien ton numéro tel qui apparaît coché dans la section « Vous pouvez recevoir des iMessages de et répondre à » ?


hello Chris, oui oui tout était ok mais surement un bug, j'ai réinitialisé tous les réglages et c'est bon.
en fait je ne savais pas que la couleur des imessages était différente des sms, et mon problème précédent (vidéos dégradées venait de là en fait, tout passait en mms "standard")


----------

